# Any snake peeps here!



## pbyeerts (Nov 17, 2015)

We have Ginger, our beloved Ball Python


We might also get a green tree python - we think that they are awesome


----------



## cirice (Nov 15, 2015)

I have a Coastal Carpet Python, will be 2 in February and he's 4.5 feet long.

You get a LOT of criticism and questions when you own the same pet that you feed another. That being said, I would NEVER breed rats to have as feeders, and live feeding is illegal here anyway. My snake doesn't know my rats exist, vice versa, and I plan to keep it that way. I was looking for some rats a while ago and one breeder (literally the only breeder I could find within hours of me) refused to sell me a pair because she was convinced they'd become rat food (even though I invited her to come see my adult rats being spoiled in their huge cage).


----------



## pbyeerts (Nov 17, 2015)

CCP - very nice..... Ginger is on one side of the house, and Lucky Rat is on the other side. I have to watch who I handle first, because I will smell like either a python or a rat.....with some human thrown in, lol.


----------



## cirice (Nov 15, 2015)

My mom hates snakes, and my cats hate rats... Both of them have to live in my room 

Thankfully my room is pretty long, so they're far enough away from each other, and there are windows either side, haha.


----------



## 461537 (Nov 15, 2015)

I'd love to own a snake, but you cant in New Zealand. I will be moving to Finland in the near future, and plan on getting one then. I don't think I'll be getting anything too huge, just a little pretty snake about as long as my arm will do me fine, but I tend to get obsessive with things like pets and will no doubt end up with some massive walk in snake den full of eight foot long constrictors or something...


----------

